# Processus Automator



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir,
J'aurai besoin de votre aide pour créer un processus automator. (je suis encore novice en la matière)
J'aimerai recevoir un mail la veille d'un anniversaire d'un contact. (ical ne permet pas pour le calendrier anniversaire de mettre des alarmes)
Attention, je ne veux pas créer un nouveau calendrier anniversaire qui serai lui modifiable.

J'ai commencé mais là je bloque, voilà mes processus:

1-Rechercher les contacts avec anniversaire demain
2-Obtenir les coordonné des contacts (j'ai coché nom et prénom)
3-????
4-Nouveau message mail à moi-même (message: c'est l'anniversaire de xxxxx)
5-Envoyer les messages 
6-Relever le courrier

J'arrive bien à obtenir le nom des contacts qui auront un anniversaire demain mais comment intégrer cette donné au nouveau message?
C'est possible? 
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2008)

Personne pour m'aider?


----------



## marc-book (26 Juin 2008)

Donc pour recevoir un mail pour te rappeler un anniversaire : *Datestoical*
c'est plus simple que Automator (?)


----------



## boissonnfive (27 Juin 2008)

Coucou merlinfred!

Si j'ai bien compris, tu veux recevoir un message la veille de l'anniversaire d'un proche ET ce message doit contenir le nom de ce proche.

La réponse à cette question:

1- Rechercher les contacts avec Anniversaire
    champ = Demain
2- Obtenir les coordonnées de contact
   coche: Nom - Prenom - Anniversaire
3- Nouveau message Mail
Dans le champ A: tu mets ton adresse email.
Tu mets ce que tu veux dans le message.
A la fin est ajouté automatiquement le Nom+Prenom+Anniversaire de ton proche
4- Envoyer les messages de la boîte d'envoi
5- Relever le courier

Voilà.
Mais comme c'est exactement ce que tu avais mis dans ton mail, je me demande si j'ai bien compris la question.http://forums.macg.co/images/smilies/siffle.gif


----------



## marc-book (28 Juin 2008)

pas très clair ce que tu proposes, pourtant j'aimerais bien comprendre, pourrais tu nous expliquer ça plus en détails


----------



## boissonnfive (28 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

et comme ça?


----------



## marc-book (28 Juin 2008)

mega top nickel chrome   merci


----------

